# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017



## Ikan (13. Januar 2017)

Hallo Leute,
ich starte mal einen neuen Threat für dieses Jahr und wünsche allen hier ein fettes Petri Heil für 2017
 Ich war diese Woche ein paar mal los, leider ohne Erfolg. Vielleicht ging es ja einem von euch besser.

Wo: Lübecker Bucht
wann: Mo 9. und Di 10.
Methode/Köder: Blech 
Tiefe/Entfernung zum Ufer: - 100m
Wetter/Wind/Temperatur: Bewölkt/ablandiger Wind/Luft 4-6C, Wasser 5C rel. trübe, 
Anzahl der Fische: 0
Größen:-
Besonderheiten: viele Komorane unterwegs


 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## Hanni HRO (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

War am 08.01. los. Erst ging eine Schöne von 3,3kilo an den Haken und dann wenig später ein hammerharter Biss! Ergebniss: 86cm bei 8,2Kg.
Was ein Jahresbeginn! :q


----------



## Skott (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

*PETRI *zu den tollen Fischen #6

Fischt du mit der Multirolle watend in der Brandung oder vom
Boot aus?


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

Petri zu der fetten Beute !!!!


----------



## Maifliege (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

... und ein Leo, Respekt. Petri, so soll es weiter gehen!


----------



## Topic (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*





so hab ich die Mefos am liebsten :k im Wasser.


----------



## Salziges Silber (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

solch ein holz von ü 80cm beim watangeln und laufender cam, (m)ein traum


----------



## Hanni HRO (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

Nein....die Fische wurden beim Schleppangeln auf Dorsch gefangen! Die Multi war im Einsatz....gebissen haben die beiden allerdings auf ne Rute mit ner Stationärrolle! 
@ Salziges Silber: da mach ich mit :m......solch ein Fisch an einer feinen weichen Meforute....das wäre schon ein anderes Feeling! #6


----------



## dirk.steffen (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

Petri zu den Fängen #6
Ich hab momentan leider kaum Zeit zum fischen :c


----------



## laxvän (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

Ich war am Wochenende auch zweimal los an der Kieler Förde.
Am Freitag eineinhalb Stunden ohne jeglichen Fischkontakt geangelt und heute gab es nach fast 2 Jahren endlich mal wieder Silber am Band



Sie wäre sicherlich in Schleswig Holstein maßig gewesen aber für meinen Geschmack doch noch etwas zu klein.
Kurze Zeit später gab es sogar noch eine zweite, die ich dann aber nicht mehr fotografiert habe.
Endlich ist die Durststrecke beendet:vik:


----------



## Hanni HRO (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*



Topic schrieb:


> so hab ich die Mefos am liebsten :k im Wasser.



Wie kann man bitte gleichzeitig releasen und fotografieren???|kopfkrat
Jedenfalls ein traumhaftes Bild!!! #6


----------



## laxvän (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

Ja, ich muss auch sagen, dass es ein absolut geniales Bild ist.
Ich habe mich auch gefragt, wie man so etwas hinbekommt|kopfkrat


----------



## Topic (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

Danke ^^

ich muss selbst zugeben, als ich das Bild am Rechner gesehen habe war ich leicht sprachlos.
kann aber auch mal so aussehn...



oder so



oder so wenn man zu spät is




sind trotzdem alle auf ihre Art schön :k


----------



## Salziges Silber (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

daumen hoch, sehr schöne einblicke


----------



## Zanderstipper (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

14.1. in OH, in 3 h 1x ca. 40 cm, 1x 54 cm, beide grundnah auf den Snaps, der eigentlich Dorsche gesucht hat. Denen war es aber wohl zu kalt.


----------



## Colli_HB (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

15.01. Kieler Förde. Zu dritt eine 47er und eine Lütsche. 
Alles probiert, Fliege, Sbiro und Blech. Die Fische kamen auf Blech.
Sonst leider auch keine weiteren Kontakte


----------



## Topic (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

Bilder sagen ja mehr als tausend worte #6
Heute gab es Fisch Nr.27-36 seid dem Ende der Schonzeit im Dezember, dann noch 2 Aussteiger und 3 Nachläufer zusätzlich paar Fische an der Oberfläche gesehen.
da war ich zu langsam :q...



Mitte 50 aber braun....davon gab es noch eine


----------



## laxvän (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen.
Wahnsinn, was du so aus der Ostsee zauberst#6


----------



## Sassone (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

19.01 in DK, Apenader Bucht.. 2 Mann, 5 Stunden gefischt... Trotz 5° Wassertemeratur und sonst auch optimalen Bedingungen... 0 Fisch, 0 Bisse, 0 Nachläufer, 4 mal kalte Füße 
Trotzdem Danke für die Tips aus http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323862


----------



## Double2004 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

@Topic: Tolle Fische, tolle Fotos.#r#r

Ich überlege,in der kommenden Woche für einige Tage nach Fehmarn zu fahren. Besteht aktuell die realistische Chance auf ne Trutte oder ist das Wasser zu kalt?


----------



## Topic (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

keine Sorge ^^ das Wasser ist denen nicht zu kalt...die richtige Spotwahl ist dann nur der Schlüssel zum Erfolg...ich hab schon zwischen Eisschollen Mefos gefangen :q


----------



## Double2004 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

Lief überraschend gut heute auf Fehmarn. Zwei blitzeblanke 50+ gefangen, mehrere Nachläufer, zwei Aussteiger. Bisse kamen alle ufernah. Angelzeit 10-14Uhr.

 Double2004


----------



## pennfanatic (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

Seid ihr mehrere tage auf fehmarn?
Oder reist Ihr von Niedersachsen für einen Tag an?
Wenn ihr mehrere tage dort seid, wo übernachtet Ihr?
Suche nämlich ein Unterkunft nähe orth.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

Hallo in die Runde,

nähe Orth kann ich dir das Gästehaus Sulsdorf, Dorfstraße 2, 23769 Fehmarn empfehlen. (Tel.Nr.: 04372 611)

Waren jetz zwar 3 Jahre nicht mehr dort, aber es war immer eine super Unterkunft für Angler zu günstigen Preisen. Nebenan direkt eine Gaststätte wo es auch schmeckt. 

Bis nach Orth sind es 3 Minuten Fahrtweg. 

MfG Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## Double2004 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

Heute von 10-13 Uhr insgesamt sechs Fische. Die größte 56cm und kugelrund. Herrliches Angeln an menschenleeren Stränden.

@pennfanatic: Wird mit Familienkurzurlaub kombiniert. Sind für 4Tage hier oben.

Double2004


----------



## René Bläsing (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

Petri, ich hatte heute 8 Forellen bis 57 cm.


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*



Raubfischfreak125 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> nähe Orth kann ich dir das Gästehaus Sulsdorf, Dorfstraße 2, 23769 Fehmarn empfehlen. (Tel.Nr.: 04372 611)
> 
> ...



Da haben wir auch gewohnt. Damals gab es das als komplettangebot inkl. Aus fahrt mit der antares.
Aber sowohl die antares, wie auch das Gästehaus haben jetzt neue und unterschiedlich eigentümer.
Das komplettangebot gibt es nicht mehr.
Hat jemand erbaut g mit dem neuen Besitzer in sulsdorf?


----------



## Double2004 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

Heute in vier Stunden ca. 12 Fische, davon etwa die Hälfte maßig. Dazu diverse Anfasser. Teilweise folgten ganze Schwärme dem Köder bis vor meine Füße! Zwei schöne Fische von 50+ sind leider ausgestiegen. Auf jeden Fall sehr kurzweiliges Angeln.


----------



## aesche100 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

Arme Wurst.#d
Sorry. Aber das mußte jetzt sein.


----------



## Waveman (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

Geht ja wohl gut was ab an der Küste ! Und ich liege seit einer Woche mit Grippe flach... Euch allen ein fettes Petri.


----------



## Colli_HB (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

Petri Jungs, seid ihr sicher, dass Ihr nicht auf Fünen seid???


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

Na soweit ich das mitbekommen habe hat der smutje Rio die Antares gekauft, bzw. steht glaube ich seine frau als Eigentümerin auf der Homepage... 

Ob Rainer Blickwedel die Gaststätte, mit den dazugehörigen Unterkünften, noch betreibt, weis ich nicht... Müsste ich jetz "Onkel Googel" mal fragen... |kopfkrat :q

Edit: im Impressum der Homepage zum Gästehaus Sulsdorf steht er nicht mehr drin...
Ist jetzt wohl Wicht und Wenzel GmbH...


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

Bevor ich´s vergess, DICKES Petri zu den Mefo´s... Respekt #6


----------



## Double2004 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

So, kurzer Abschlussbericht: Heute nochmal für zwei Stunden los gewesen. Bedingungen waren grenzwertig: heftige Welle von der Seite und stellenweise viel Seegras. Gefangen habe ich eine von ca. 45cm. Fazit: Waren richtig geile vier Tage auf Fehmarn. 

 Double2004

 PS: Fünen ist im April wieder dran.:g


----------



## Ostseejung (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

Hallo, das liest sich unglaublich, Glückwunsch zu den tollen Fängen. War letzte Woche am Samstagmorgen in Marienleuchte, leider nichts . Wo sind die tollen Fische den an Land gekommen? Wollte am Samstag oder Sonntag noch mal los. Danke und Petri


----------



## René Bläsing (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*



Ostseejung schrieb:


> Hallo, das liest sich unglaublich, Glückwunsch zu den tollen Fängen. War letzte Woche am Samstagmorgen in Marienleuchte, leider nichts . Wo sind die tollen Fische den an Land gekommen? Wollte am Samstag oder Sonntag noch mal los. Danke und Petri



Ich war in Nienhagen unterwegs und ihr so!?!


----------



## Topic (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

nachdem ich letztes Wochenende keine Zeit fand um ans Wasser zu kommen, gehts dafür morgen los...keine Termine,keine Verpflichtungen...nur Zeit zum Angeln :k:k:k. ich hoffe ich kann euch was berichten :q, bin aber sehr zuversichtlich.


----------



## Colli_HB (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

Moin moin,

ich war gestern auch in Ostholstein unterwegs.
Konnte eine kugelrunde 54er überlisten.


----------



## Keule71 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

Moin, gibt es schon Fänge in weißenhaus?
Gruß Jan


----------



## nwm79mefo (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

Moinsen:m dickes petri für die tollen Fänge#6 #h|krank:


----------



## Topic (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

von 7,30 Uhr bis 15 Uhr unterwegs gewesen...nur 3 Nachläufer....nach den Ergebnissen der letzten Wochen echt deprimierend....aber so ist das eben mit unseren Divas :q


----------



## Salziges Silber (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

wir fischte heute von 12:00 bis 16.00 uhr, ein anfasser |evil:


----------



## Meerfor1 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

5 Stunden auf Fehmarn gefischt. Ein Fisch von ca. 45 cm. Schöner Grönländer.


----------



## pommernjung (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

War schon mal einer diese Tage auf Rügen unterwegs?


----------



## Eisbär14 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

Na sicher..... bei Nordost und 2 Grad Wassertemperatur bekommst du aber höchstens den nächsten Krankenschein


----------



## Topic (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

mal wieder leben in die Bude bringen ^^

heute von 9-14 Uhr gefischt..
ca 10 Nachläufer, 1 Aussteiger und einen Biss und eine raus...
mein Kollege hatte 3 Stück ...zwischen Ende 40 und mitte 50.
und ab Dienstag urlaub...ich hoffe die Woche geht bisschen was :vik:


----------



## Colli_HB (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

Wir waren gestern auch unterwegs.
Schwierige Angelei, da teilweise extremes Niedrigwasser war.
Eine 45 gab es. Und einen dicken Aussteiger #q


----------



## silver68 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

Ja Petri!!!
Wo ward ihr unterwegs?  Ich bin nächstes Wochenende auf Fehmarn. Geht da was im Moment? ???


----------



## Colli_HB (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

Hey Silver,

ja da sollte was gehen ;-)


----------



## Küsten-Flo (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*

Ging bei dir was, Silver68? Heute Staberhuk nur einen kontakt gehabt, sonst nichts 
mfg


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2017*



Sageone schrieb:


> 19.03 im kieler Raum bei Schnee Hagel und regen auf einen more silda 15 gr.  68 cm und 4080 gr
> Meine 2 Meerforelle und gleich soeine.




Dickes Petri, toller Fisch!!!


----------

